# big peaceful tropical fish??



## Oli P C

Is there any peaceful big fish anything between 8-12inches long when fully grown. That I can keep with many species of tetra danios and pictus catfish tank is 6footx39inches20hight. Thanks


----------



## Dan12345

Silver Dollars? Silver *Bala Sharks? Depends what sort of thing your after tbh, Most things that size will happily munch your tetra if they get the opportunity.


----------



## Oli P C

Im finding it hard to find a species that will not eat my tetra. I do like the look of red stripped sharks but i would like something a bit bigger i presume all big fish will try and eat my tetra?


----------



## Modj

Discus are lovely fish but have very specific condtions there is also lots of different plecos?


----------



## Dan12345

Not sure what you mean by Red striped sharks? You could try some of larger more peaceful cichlid's. But you are pretty limited and 6 foot long tank isn't really that much space when you start talking about 12 inch fish.


----------



## gazz

How mature are your pictus catfish? If they are young as they mature, 
the Pictus could well pray on your tetra and danios as they rest at night.


----------



## wilkinss77

Dan12345 said:


> Not sure what you mean by Red striped sharks?


my guess would be cigar sharks.



gazz said:


> How mature are your pictus catfish? If they are young as they mature,
> the Pictus could well pray on your tetra and danios as they rest at night.


depends on what tetras & danios they are. if they're things like congo tetras & giant danios, they'll be safe.


----------



## Fargle

As said above, it depends on the smaller fish but Geophagus cichlids are beautiful, bigger fish. They're normally placid, although they will overturn all the substrate in a tank so not suited if you want to plant it with anything other than what you can tie onto bogwood. However even a peaceful fish will eat something that fits in it's mouth, so a fully grown geo would happily eat a smaller tetra or danio (things like neons or zebras respectively).


----------



## Oli P C

Dan12345 said:


> Not sure what you mean by Red striped sharks? You could try some of larger more peaceful cichlid's. But you are pretty limited and 6 foot long tank isn't really that much space when you start talking about 12 inch fish.


Sorry it's a red line torpedo barb. But some people call them red line sharks. The tetra I have are cardinal tetra and red tetra also Black lined tetra the pictus catfish are 4inches long and I've had them for 6months my danios are not the giant form just the standard size I like cichlids but I was told they will attack the other fish. What would you say max size fish I could get in this braceless aquarium? I find discus fish very pretty but they don't wow me and I also read that they get nipped by small fish. Thanks for your input much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## Dan12345

Oli P C said:


> Sorry it's a red line torpedo barb. But some people call them red line sharks. The tetra I have are cardinal tetra and red tetra also Black lined tetra the pictus catfish are 4inches long and I've had them for 6months my danios are not the giant form just the standard size I like cichlids but I was told they will attack the other fish. What would you say max size fish I could get in this braceless aquarium? I find discus fish very pretty but they don't wow me and I also read that they get nipped by small fish. Thanks for your input much appreciated:2thumb:


Torpedo Barbs are very nice, They don't usually get quite as big as you seem to want though, they are also very expensive for nice specimens. 
Personally in your tank I'd be looking at some larger Cichlid's and possibly a shoal of larger fish. Is your tank planted? If not I'd go with something like Uaru's/ Severum's/ Chocolate Cichlid. One of those 3 in a pair would be cool, with maybe a shoal of 5 or 6 silver dollars (they are very underrated in a shoal, awesome looking). You could also do your Torpedo's as the shoal.

Oh and as suggested in a earlier post some Geo's are very attractive and interesting to watch. Just be careful with some of the larger species as they can be very nasty.


----------



## Oli P C

My tank has some java moss and a amazon flouting plant. The base of the tank has big 3-4 inch pebbles wich I find very practical. I've just looked at the fish you suggested I like the chocolate cichlids and the Geo very nice.


----------



## wilkinss77

Oli P C said:


> Sorry it's a red line torpedo barb. But some people call them red line sharks. The tetra I have are cardinal tetra and red tetra also Black lined tetra the pictus catfish are 4inches long and I've had them for 6months my danios are not the giant form just the standard size I like cichlids but I was told they will attack the other fish. What would you say max size fish I could get in this braceless aquarium? I find discus fish very pretty but they don't wow me and I also read that they get nipped by small fish. Thanks for your input much appreciated:2thumb:


the pictus might eat your cardinals & danios when they reach their full size of 5''



Oli P C said:


> My tank has some java moss and a amazon flouting plant. The base of the tank has big 3-4 inch pebbles wich I find very practical. I've just looked at the fish you suggested I like the chocolate cichlids and the Geo very nice.


choc cichlids are very placid, but they will still swallow your cardinals & danios. most cichlids also prefer a sand or gravel substrate, as they like to scoop up mouthfuls to see what's in it to eat. if you want to get a pair of chocs or other cichlids, then i would suggest moving the smaller fish on, & adding pea gravel as a substrate. also, your torpedo barb will do better with 2-3 more, as they're shoalers.


----------



## Oli P C

wilkinss77 said:


> the pictus might eat your cardinals & danios when they reach their full size of 5''
> 
> choc cichlids are very placid, but they will still swallow your cardinals & danios. most cichlids also prefer a sand or gravel substrate, as they like to scoop up mouthfuls to see what's in it to eat. if you want to get a pair of chocs or other cichlids, then i would suggest moving the smaller fish on, & adding pea gravel as a substrate. also, your torpedo barb will do better with 2-3 more, as they're shoalers.


 ok thank you for the advice I would like a big fish in the tank but if it can't be done then I will go without.they told me at the shop that the cat fish would be fine but if i find fish going missing then i will move them on. It looks like if a small fish can fit in the bigger fishes mouth it will be eaten its a shame!!


----------



## wilkinss77

Oli P C said:


> ok thank you for the advice I would like a big fish in the tank but if it can't be done then I will go without.they told me at the shop that the cat fish would be fine but if i find fish going missing then i will move them on. It looks like if a small fish can fit in the bigger fishes mouth it will be eaten its a shame!!


i would defo add more torpedo barbs though. you could add one of the plec species- some of them get quite big, & they won't eat other fish. a lot of them are very colourful, too.


----------



## Scriv

Denisonii barbs are awesome! A little smaller then you want but a good group of them are very effective  Filament barbs are also a nice fish but smaller again! I would say Silver sharks are a good option. Our pictus cats we had in work were around 3 inches and were fed on feeder guppies so i wouldnt trust them when they're bigger?


----------



## wilkinss77

Scriv said:


> Denisonii barbs are awesome! A little smaller then you want but a good group of them are very effective  Filament barbs are also a nice fish but smaller again! I would say Silver sharks are a good option. Our pictus cats we had in work were around 3 inches and were fed on feeder guppies so i wouldnt trust them when they're bigger?


that's why i suggested the O.P should add more denisoni's to the original one.


----------



## Oli P C

Had a look at the silver sharks today not my cup of tea. There not chunky enough for my liking for a bigger species.


----------



## gazz

Kissing gouramis? Look into it more though as I've not had first hand experience with them. they can max out at 12 inch but usually less, and are mainly veg and algae eaters so will eat the algae that forms on the tank glass, along with live or frozen blood worms, daphnia, brine shrimps and Cyclops also flake or pelleted food.

Wild and Pink colour.


----------



## chalky76

Black Rhom :whistling2:


----------



## Oli P C

No I can't think of getting one of them my cardinals will bully it to death!


----------



## hipflask

ime almost anything that gets to the size you are looking at will definitely eat anything that fits in it's mouth......and even somethings that don't! other than big plecs that is.
whilst my discus did not bother with them, my altums munched their way through cardinals and a group of ottos quite happily in the space of a few nights. eventually had to replace all my dither fish with full grown columbian tetras to save further loses.
a reasonably large plec type like a royal farwella can bring something a bit different to a tanks look.


----------



## Zincubus

Haven't got time to read all the thread as I've got a Migraine BUT for what it's worth I'd suggest something like Silver Sharks or Clown Loaches , Moonlight Gouramies etc. ... but I'd guess that most fish will chomp on anything that they can fit into their mouths .


Why not get some bigger "dither" fish ... maybe a large shoal of Aussie Rainbows or Giant Danios or whatever 

PS As regards that red lined fish that was mentioned ..... could it be a Red lined rasbora ?


----------



## wilkinss77

Zincubus said:


> Haven't got time to read all the thread as I've got a Migraine BUT for what it's worth I'd suggest something like Silver Sharks or Clown Loaches , Moonlight Gouramies etc. ... but I'd guess that most fish will chomp on anything that they can fit into their mouths .
> 
> 
> Why not get some bigger "dither" fish ... maybe a large shoal of Aussie Rainbows or Giant Danios or whatever
> 
> PS As regards that red lined fish that was mentioned ..... could it be a Red lined rasbora ?


the OP has already explained that they are denison's torpedo barbs.


----------

